# Láďa



## mateo19

Hello everyone,

I really love Czech cinema and have recently watched "Román pro ženy".  Sometimes I have trouble with my English subtitles if they have any Czech diacritical marks, such as š, č, ž...  I always convert them to unicode so those marks can be included in the subtitles.  But sometimes when I am editing the files, I cannot guess from the letter garble which letter should go there.

My question is, Laura's neighbor in the movie is pán Žemla.  What is his first name?  His wife says it several times when she calls him to come inside from the balcony, but my ear cannot tune into it.  The subtitle shows "Lád'a".  What can his real name be?  For example, Pažout shows up as "Pa,out".

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## kusurija

Láďa is familiar variant for Ladislav.
letter ď has this form because ˇ + d should be too tall. The same for ť = t + ˇ .


----------



## mateo19

Ahoj, Kusurijo!

Děkukju Vám pěkně za odpověď!

I'm glad that was simpler than I thought.  Thank you for explaining that Láďa is short for Ladislav.  Often the characters don't correspond at all (for example, the ř showed up as %), but d' for ď is barely noticeable.

Přeju Vám hezký den!

PS. Mluvím velmi málo česky. Should I say, "děkuju" and "přeju" or "děkukji" and "přeji"?  I don't want to confuse "já" with "oni".  I know there was already a thread on the versions of "thank you".  I hope I can find that in the forum archives. 
Ah, I found it: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=240469&highlight=d+283+kuju+kuji  Does the same apply for přát?  That isn't an -ovat verb...


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

Yes, both "přeji" and "přeju" are OK. Don't use "přeju" when writing to presidents, ambassadors, etc.


----------



## mateo19

Děkuji, Winpoji!

Now I understand that the -i ending is more formal for all the verb classes.  And sorry for getting off topic.   The forum is still my favorite place to be, though!


----------



## winpoj

Well, for some verbs "u" is the only possibility: "beru". But yes, where the two options exist, your rule holds.

Still further off-topic, the vocative of my nick would be "Winpoji". (Follows the "muž" pattern).


----------

